# Intense SS2 Probefahrt - Raum Hamburg



## capcom (1. Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich kann mich einfach nicht zw. SS2 und Tracer entscheiden. Ich würde zu gern einmal auf einem Intense SS2 in M bzw. L probesitzen. Die DIRT sieht in dem Teil eine DH-orientierte Enduroallzweckwaffe. Ich muss rausfinden, ob ich auf dem Teil sitzend pedalieren könnte. Falls also so ein Teil bei uns im Norden unterwegs ist und dann noch jemand Zeit für mich finden würde.. Danke für eine PM.


----------

